# Featured "Big Butt"



## BBWGwen (Oct 15, 2005)

Hi all! Our newest featured "Big Butt" is the lovely Miss Torrid Reign. Come and join in on all the fun at our Yahoo group dedicated to the ladies with the big butts and the people that love them!

And remember it's free to join, just please follow the rules.

Thanks and I hope to see you there!  

~Gwen (Owner of the Big Butt Lover's Club)

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/BigButtLoversClub/ 

View attachment 011.jpg


----------



## Webmaster (Oct 15, 2005)

BBWGwen said:


> Hi all! Our newest featured "Big Butt" is the lovely Miss Torrid Reign. Come and join in on all the fun at our Yahoo group dedicated to the ladies with the big butts and the people that love them!



What a lovely picture. This would certainly be one occasion where torrid reign would be most welcome at a backyard party.


----------



## fanofallthegirls (Oct 15, 2005)

This is great, but Conrad, I thought people with Yahoo groups weren't permitted to post about them here.

I don't mean to rain on anyone's parade, but I read the rules and that's what they said. Maybe they've changed?


----------



## BBWGwen (Oct 15, 2005)

I must have missed that one . . . In that case Conrad can you move this thread to the Weight Board? Thanks! 



fanofallthegirls said:


> This is great, but Conrad, I thought people with Yahoo groups weren't permitted to post about them here.
> 
> I don't mean to rain on anyone's parade, but I read the rules and that's what they said. Maybe they've changed?


----------

